# Does anyone know the HCPCS code for Marcaine?



## jhofler (Mar 9, 2017)

Does anyone know the HCPCS code for Marcaine.  It's an injection drug.  Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 9, 2017)

the only code That I know of for Marcaine is C9290 but that is for outpatient facility use not provider use.  Generally it is a nonbillable drug.  In what context is your provider using it and I could better help you.


----------



## jhofler (Mar 9, 2017)

*Thanks for your response.*

I am coding for the physician who is injecting Orthopedic patients.  I read on several websites that generally it is unbillable but the sites were outdated, so I wanted to make sure it is still unbillable.


----------



## CodingKing (Mar 9, 2017)

Correct , its still the case. Global surgical packages includes "[FONT=&quot]Local infiltration, metacarpal/metatarsal/digital block or topical anesthesia"[/FONT]


----------

